# "Instruction" videos?



## DCLife97 (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm sure there is another post about this, but I can't find it.

My wife and I like watching porn together, not often, but we enjoy it. She is NOT comfortable with much more than than the "usual" sex and I feel guilty when I ask for anything not on the menu (and she always says no). I can count on one hand the number of bjs I've gotten in the last 10+ years. 

We have talked about this issue and I know there is a "wild side" in her that comes out periodically, but alcohol is usually involved. That's OK, but we aren't always drinking. Also, she will be more willing to take an "intellectual" approach to this.

I thought it would be nice for the two of us to watch an "instructional" porn together...something that shows BOTH of us some of the basics and goes into a few less "usual" things. 

Any suggestions for something like this that would be fun and and exciting for a couple to do...and educational(!)?

Thanks!


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

DCLife97 said:


> I'm sure there is another post about this, but I can't find it.
> 
> My wife and I like watching porn together, not often, but we enjoy it. She is NOT comfortable with much more than than the "usual" sex and I feel guilty when I ask for anything not on the menu (and she always says no). I can count on one hand the number of bjs I've gotten in the last 10+ years.
> 
> ...


HAaaaa .................. my wife and I are enjoying a relaxin' morning without our two boys and I showed her your question / thread. I teased her a bit about making our own " instructional " video since we both have an exhibitionistic side thus we can kill two birds with one stone ???? 

Though she and I are far from experts in this field ....... we do try ummmm " hard "  !!! I'm sure if you google for this you'll get some better tutorials though most I'd bet would be on the " porn " side .... goood luck !!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

This website has a slew of them... if you rent Porn, which we did for a year, it has many of these... sure beats buying them!

Loving Sex Instructional DVDs for Couples

We used to rent from a place called "Blue Door.com" but they changed hands to Adult DVD Universe".


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

DCLife97 said:


> I'm sure there is another post about this, but I can't find it.
> 
> My wife and I like watching porn together, not often, but we enjoy it. She is NOT comfortable with much more than than the "usual" sex and I feel guilty when I ask for anything not on the menu (and she always says no). I can count on one hand the number of bjs I've gotten in the last 10+ years.
> 
> ...



For BJ's, I asked my wifee what can I do to make giving me BJ's much better?

She told me, have her favorite drink nearby, so immediately after swallowing, she has her drink. DONE!!! She also told me, don't use your hands on my head jamming yourself into my mouth, so I don't have my hands near her head and she has control. DONE!!! She told me she likes to rest her head on my abs, so she is comfortable and when I want it deeper in her mouth, I tell her deeper and she does and I orgasm. This all has helped and I get BJ's about 2x each month. Of course before we got married and have regular sex (waiting for Birth Control to be effective) she literally gave me a BJ every day.

One night, tell her its her night. After her bath, lay her down on the bed, give her a total body massage, back and then front. Start kissing her neck and ears, slowly down to her breasts and and then mid section. Then start licking her inner thighs and start giving her oral to orgasm. Afterwards, cuddle with her, hold her and let her talk. See how she'd like that. I know when my wife actually lets me go down on her, she loves this.

As for different positions. Try reverse cowgirl, she's on top not facing you and let her lean back and support her back with your hands. When doggie, get her to lie down bum arched up and your legs on the outside. Missionary, her legs together, your on the outside, and you move up and down a few inches hitting her clit. 69 with her on top so she has control and grab her butt so she can't squirm away when you are giving her oral. Wait for her in the shower one morning.

As for porn, my wife isn't into it or not to my knowledge. Porn is more for men because we are visual and like the sounds the women make, facial expressions, etc.


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

The Sinclair Institute has a variety of instructional videos. They have real life couples that demonstrate, so you get a bit of the porn type video with education as the main goal. 

Adult Sex Education

I have watched these myself and with my H. Much of the porn available is not geared for women at all, but the videos from Sinclair Institute are done in a learning format and with loving couples and the difference is big, at least in my opinion. (Loving couples having sex rather than pounding away, good tool for a turn on without the factors that tend to turn off many women)


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

lovemylife said:


> The Sinclair Institute has a variety of instructional videos. They have real life couples that demonstrate, so you get a bit of the porn type video with education as the main goal.
> 
> Adult Sex Education
> 
> I have watched these myself and with my H. Much of the porn available is not geared for women at all, but the videos from Sinclair Institute are done in a learning format and with loving couples and the difference is big, at least in my opinion. (Loving couples having sex rather than pounding away, good tool for a turn on without the factors that tend to turn off many women)


:iagree:


----------

